# Downhill locations for major SPEEEEEEEED!



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

So after reading a thread about riding as fast as possible, I thought I would "ride as fast as possible" again.

I'm new to CA, but where could I find a good hill nearby Huntington Beach to see how fast I can go?


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

Peter_Klim said:


> So after reading a thread about riding as fast as possible, I thought I would "ride as fast as possible" again.
> 
> I'm new to CA, but where could I find a good hill nearby Huntington Beach to see how fast I can go?


I just moved to CA also. There's a lot of good hills over here in the Canyon Crest area of Riverside, but I doubt there's many over there.


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

It's not near HB but the backside of Oak Glen into Cherry Valley(Hwy 79) is usually good for over 50 mph descents. They use this same road for the REdlands Bicycle Classic but they ride up it and finish atop of Oak Glen


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Not near HB, but Kanan Dume in the SM Mountains and Mt. Baldy Road. 50+ easy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely the ski lifts above Mt Baldy. 60+ is possible, I've done 55+, but had to brake for a car.


----------



## calrider (Oct 11, 2005)

Nye Place in Laguna Beach. Good brakes?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

There are a few short hills inland of HB that will get you going. I want to say Edwards or Seapoint by one of the golf courses/parks. A few run near industrial areas in that same hilly area...I dunno if those would be safe due to the truck traffic and narrow streets.


----------



## rickshaw (Apr 14, 2006)

A GREAT downhill is "Pacific Island Drive" nicknamed PID. It starts off Alicia Pkwy. in Laguna Niguel and heads to Crown Valley Pkwy. near PCH. My top speed on this hill was 53.4 mph.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

jains89 said:


> Definitely the ski lifts above Mt Baldy. 60+ is possible, I've done 55+, but had to brake for a car.


Yea, Baldy is really fricken fast. Make sure your bike is in good working order before descending. Also, be careful going through the tunnels. The sudden change from light to dark can be hard with sunglasses, and cars won't see you momentarily as their eyes adjust.


----------



## Shoei Racer (Sep 19, 2008)

Peter_Klim said:


> So after reading a thread about riding as fast as possible, I thought I would "ride as fast as possible" again.
> 
> I'm new to CA, but where could I find a good hill nearby Huntington Beach to see how fast I can go?



I live in San Pedro, and start at my house, ride along the coast to Manhattan beach, and then turn around and head back home. Right before I get to my house, I ride to the top of Palos Verdes from the cost. From the bottom to the top is about 8 miles I think and I've gotten up to 51mph with a friend to draft going down the hill. Not only are there a few good straights for major speed, there is alot of twisty parts too. It's a fun hill for sure, and there are a bunch of different routes you can take up/down the hill to the top of PV. I'd be happy to give you more info if you're interested.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Death Valley*



Peter_Klim said:


> So after reading a thread about riding as fast as possible, I thought I would "ride as fast as possible" again.
> 
> I'm new to CA, but where could I find a good hill nearby Huntington Beach to see how fast I can go?


If you really want to go fast, drive out to Death Valley. The descent from Townes Pass at 5,000' directly down to Death Valley is incredible. I've hit over 64 mph there twice, and once was in the dark. I sustained over 55 mph for 10 minutes straight.


----------

